# Dooyeweerd and Wittgenstein?



## jwright82 (Apr 6, 2019)

I noticed a correlation between aspects and language games, any thoughts? An aspect is how we think about the realm of a language game, the two are intertwined. The language game is how we think, talk about aspects of reality. Aspects and language games are one and the same.


----------



## RamistThomist (Apr 6, 2019)

Interesting. I've never thought about connectign the two. There are big overlaps between Dooyeweerd and Heidegger. I'd never seen these until now.


----------



## jwright82 (Apr 6, 2019)

Heidegger nice. Yeah he was influenced by post Kantian philosophy. I emailed James k.a. Smith about it and he thought it was interesting.


----------



## RamistThomist (Apr 6, 2019)

jwright82 said:


> Heidegger nice. Yeah he was influenced by post Kantian philosophy. I emailed James k.a. Smith about it and he thought it was interesting.



Heidegger's view of Geworffenheit (sp?) is what Dooyeweerd means by naive or pre-theoretical thought. It is the world in which we are "thrown into" prior to our analyzing it.


----------



## JTB.SDG (Apr 7, 2019)

I am not smart enough for this post! More power to you guys


----------



## jwright82 (Apr 8, 2019)

BayouHuguenot said:


> Heidegger's view of Geworffenheit (sp?) is what Dooyeweerd means by naive or pre-theoretical thought. It is the world in which we are "thrown into" prior to our analyzing it.


Yes I believe so. But Wittgenstein was very commonsense oriented as well. But he wouldn't have liked the metaphysics of Dooyeweerd. I just noticed how language games all overlap into one another, unless your considering one "game" at a time, or an aspect at a time. Granted this may be a stretch, but i see enough of an overlap to warrant thought.


----------



## jwright82 (Apr 9, 2019)

I think two corrections are necessary 

1. If Wittgenstein is right the aspects of modality cannot be so strong in cordoneding off talk or thought about there being an overlapping "games" of thought and talk. "Language games".

2. If Dooyeweerd is right than Wittgenstein must admit to a metaphysical linking of the aspects to language games is necessary. If the games have any meaning, than a link is necessary.


----------

